# Video of Daily Afternoon Pearling



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

Just decided to take a HD video when my plants pearl everyday from 1pm - 5pm on average. I'm lucky to see it the odd times I'm home during the day .


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Who's that person eating food in the tank's reflection?


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

That's my girlfriend. Didn't realize that reflection was there until I uploaded it


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

my plastic plant pearls 24/7


----------



## Big Jim (Jan 7, 2010)

Very nice. My plants usually pearl that heavy after a waterchange. Obviously I need to try out the EI dosing.


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

Big Jim said:


> Very nice. My plants usually pearl that heavy after a waterchange. Obviously I need to try out the EI dosing.


Fert dosing made a huge difference for me. I was using EI at the beginning but noticed my shrimps were suffering, obviously too much trace. I switched to PPS pro and everything is well and dandy


----------



## Big Jim (Jan 7, 2010)

shadow_cruiser said:


> Fert dosing made a huge difference for me. I was using EI at the beginning but noticed my shrimps were suffering, obviously too much trace. I switched to PPS pro and everything is well and dandy


PPS is what I meant. I'm impressed. I will switch to that when Ive used up my liquid ferts


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

Big Jim said:


> PPS is what I meant. I'm impressed. I will switch to that when Ive used up my liquid ferts


I showed Greg my full setup and gave him a little insight on plants. Also told him a good place to buy the dry ferts, keeping them stored, etc. Btw, your rotola indica and swords are massive now. If you ever need any plants Jim, shoot me a message (free of course). I really should make a plant list, I've acquired 20 different varieties now.


----------

